# Molly's spotted belly!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I was holding Molly's paw and she exposed her spotted belly so had to take a picture I love the spots makes me laugh. Do any other poo's have them??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, her cute little cow spots....Lady is all light so no spots on her...just a little pink belly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I want to see poo bellies


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

here is a furry belly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady does have spotted pads on her feet.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Lady has an amazing pink belly love it Christine called it porn shots.. Mind you she took the "Molly the tramp shot" Love Lady's big paws


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ahahhaha oh Christine! you make me laugh


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has spotted pads too...you can't see them now cause she needs a haircut but it's so cute they are black and pink. Next Saturday she is going to the spa Another expense...no kidding her stones need to be diamonds Funny Christine always says "show me your belly" and Molly does and then she calls it porn ha!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy spends most of her time on her back


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poppy is so cute in her belly shot Love how one of her back paws is almost white and the other one isn't way too cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has no spots 
This was taken 8 days after her spay. Wound well healed and furry belly growing back


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww baby Dot she is so darn cute I want to squish her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Feel free, Dotty loves being squsihed


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Feel free, Dotty loves being squsihed


Bring her over I might just let her break the couch rule


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh hi Dottie's belly. Mwah!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Molly has a lovely spotty belly! Jasper has a spotty chest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Feel free, Dotty loves being squsihed


Just like her big bro! What scrummy belly she has, soo cute x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

